# My other kids



## T-P (Oct 16, 2007)

Jessie my baby boy aged 5 or 6 years old






One of my coldwater fish Abe (female) was a rehomer from my eldest brother.





the rest of my fish (orange male fantail named flow)





maxie my ferret









lucky my granddads dog (who i babysit during summer holidays cuz grandparents go away)





My own dog charlie (whos getting on now)





my old timer cat tiger


----------



## zeezombiedoll (Oct 18, 2007)

They are so adorable i love Jessie


----------



## Iluvemturts (Oct 18, 2007)

Love your pics....
Maxine has that look of mischeviousness (sry I know I killed the spelling of that) lo


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 31, 2007)

I have a soft spot for elderly dogs. Love Charlie's face. Tiger would fit in here well, I have a couple of tuxedo cats and they all seem to have a slightly grumpy look to them. Thank you for sharing your family with us!! They are all wonderful.


----------

